
A curated list of AWS resources to prepare for all AWS Certifications - anacleto
https://gist.github.com/leonardofed/bbf6459ad154ad5215d354f3825435dc
======
616c
Let's say I want to get into devops, and combine that with, gee, I don't my
continued interest in infosec.

Does anyone take these certs seriously? I was listening to SE Daily and the
host in an ad mentioned the SysOps certs. I even search Reddit, and the
obviously more programming-oriented end of tech has always been adverse to
cert culture than the grunt ClickOps (TM, but who I am kidding I stole it from
a blog I forget mark) end I am familiar with.

I have debated studying for these certs. I do want try and study for them to
get a feel, but I somehow doubt I can really get a job with them.

Is this like for consulting gigs where partner firms with consultants need
minimum X certified people to meet a threshold for their
Gold/Platinum/Whatever-flavor partner status?

~~~
dinosaurs
I have also been thinking of getting these certifications, but I'm not sure
how much I'm going to get out of them in the long term, business-wise.

I want to study for them and get to know the AWS ecosystem better, actually
learn something new for once. I do hope that there's some kind of ROI for
getting them. I work freelance as a developer and I know some clients really
do like certifications. Then again, AWS - as far as I know - isn't all that
popular in Belgium.

~~~
eropple
The base-level certs are like $99 and, if you're more than passingly familiar
with AWS, you should be able to blast through them. There are a couple
questions about sillier services like SWF but it's mostly EC2, IAM, S3, and
DynamoDB.

------
scentedmeat
It would be better if it didn't seem to focus on selling subscriptions to
CloudAcademy.

------
nolite
And by "all" certification exams, they mean "one" exam

